# My hedgehog collection.. so far



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Here's my slowly adding hedgehog collection!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You are off to a great start.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the necklace! Please DON'T tell me where to get it. :lol:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I want the plushie! Who makes it?


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

EryBee said:


> I want the plushie! Who makes it?


It is made by Gund. His name is Ganley. I saw there was a darker fur, same size, and smaller palm sizes in three different colors. :-D


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a Gund hedgehog but I don't think he looks like that. I will have to look tomorrow.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love the necklace, great start to your collection


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i warn you that you'll get addicted.


----------



## albino_prickler (Oct 26, 2010)

I already have a clay hedgie i made, and the new ZuZu The Hedgehog ZhuZhu Pets Wild Bunch... took me two hours to find it at Walmart in a bin of about 200 Zhu Zhu's but i found only one lol... I am also trying to find a Plush Mr. Pricklepants (new character from toy story 3d)... So yeah it is addicting when it comes to hedgies and hedgie collectables... I am going tomorrow to pick up the new Ty Beanie Hedgehog lol...


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

thankfully, i collect breakables only.


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

albino_prickler said:


> I already have a clay hedgie i made, and the new ZuZu The Hedgehog ZhuZhu Pets Wild Bunch... took me two hours to find it at Walmart in a bin of about 200 Zhu Zhu's but i found only one lol... I am also trying to find a Plush Mr. Pricklepants (new character from toy story 3d)... So yeah it is addicting when it comes to hedgies and hedgie collectables... I am going tomorrow to pick up the new Ty Beanie Hedgehog lol...


My boyfriend and I had our eye on the new ZuZu hedgehog one, and we are looking for one!


----------

